# Fishing Line



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello,
I have a quick question about fishing line. I haven't been a very active in fishing until last year when I decided to take it up. I just bought some generic fishing line at Walmart, but after having it break on me as I try to reel fish in, I am looking for something better. Also, after a few fishing trips, I am able to break the line with my bare hands. I went back to the store, but there are so many choices. What do you guys use? I usually fish at the lakes around Salt Lake (East, Rockport, Settlement, etc) and up in the mountains.

Thanks,
Soda


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

P-line fluroclear is good stuff. Trielene XL is also a good choice. Anything will be better than the stuff you are breaking with your hands. Go to sportsmans and they will fill your reels for ya.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Also be sure to set the drag on your reel so that the line will pull off before breaking.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> P-line fluroclear is good stuff. Trielene XL is also a good choice. Anything will be better than the stuff you are breaking with your hands. Go to sportsmans and they will fill your reels for ya.


I've tried a bunch of diffrent types of line, and P-line Floroclear is the best I've found so far. I like 6 LBS test for trout.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If you'd like to buy a large spool of some good line that won't break your wallet, Cabela's Pro has treated me well.

I mostly use 4lb and have landed large fish on it...just set the drag, as was mentioned.

I've only had one break-off with it and I don't think 10lb would've done any better for that fish. It felt like a boat.

My personal experience with P-Line wasn't good, so I don't buy it anymore. Other people seem to do just fine with it. ??

D.A.M. is in stock at Cabela's and I've really liked it. It's hair thin and very strong. I use the 6lb instead of leader or tippet on my fly rigs. Only 1 break-off there (so far).


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> My personal experience with P-Line wasn't good, so I don't buy it anymore. Other people seem to do just fine with it. ??


That's weird....I've never cared for P-line myself. Clear Stren is what I've always had the best luck with.....4# test.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I am a fan of Stren, particularly Magna-thin, but it's hard to keep in stock. I also didn't have a great experience with P-Line. Too much memory in the cold weather. Always bird nested off the reel in the cold weather. I'm sold on Stren. I've had good luck with it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I actually like trillene sensation a lot. Its my cold weather line.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

The only thing I use now is 6lb trilene smooth cast in the green color. I have tried most brands out there & it seems to have the best combination of castability & strength.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been using some cheep Wal-Mart line that cost $4.00 for over 2,000 yards.
Six pound test. It works as good as anything else that I have tried.
Go figure!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

triline 6lb is my choice. i have tried the others cost way to much like spider and some others they all twist way bad. i would use 4lb but i am to scared of what i might catch and have it break but i am firm believer on knots and a good knot is essential. i like the double loop improved clinch knot or whatever its called. i like fishing knots. back in the telemarketing days i would talk with people tieing knots all day lol.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

My Fav light line is Stren Magna thin. I have never had the line break or a knot slip with that that line..
D.A.M. Sucks. i used it for month. I lost 2 fish and 3 lures because the knot strenth sucks a midgets [email protected]%.. D.A.M. is also ruined if you get it wet too long or leave it in the car....its done, The longer it stays spooled around your reel the weeker it gets
P-Line is pretty good. I used the P-line Flourrocarbon, and every knot slipped with every fish. I switched to P-Line CXXX-X-tra Strong in 4lb. Its the second best i have used. Its thin as hair, limp, cast far and is super stong....I got a snag and bent my rod in half triying to free it and Finnaly had to cut my line to free it.. I think It might become my 1st best


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> My Fav light line is Stren Magna thin. I have never had the line break or a knot slip with that that line..
> *D.A.M. Sucks. i used it for month. I lost 2 fish and 3 lures because the knot strenth sucks a midgets [email protected]%.. D.A.M. is also ruined if you get it wet too long or leave it in the car....its done, The longer it stays spooled around your reel the weeker it gets*P-Line is pretty good. I used the P-line Flourrocarbon, and every knot slipped with every fish. I switched to P-Line CXXX-X-tra Strong in 4lb. Its the second best i have used. Its thin as hair, limp, cast far and is super stong....I got a snag and bent my rod in half triying to free it and Finnaly had to cut my line to free it.. I think It might become my 1st best


When I use dam line I tie the palomar knot and have never had problems with it. And Im curios as to how the line gets weaker from being in the water to long. I have fished 6-8 hours and never had it get weaker. One thing I have noticed is any knicks or abrasions will snap the line quickly so you need to keep your eyelets smooth and not drag the line through the trees, concrete, or debris unless you want to cut and retie your line on the first sign of the abrasion.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I will second the P-Line Fluoroclear. I have several reels, and use the P-Line on them all. 4lb for the smaller reels, 6 lb for the medium one, and 8-10lb for the larger ones. I love the stuff. I landed several 19-21 inch cutties on my ultralight rig last year at Strawberry, with the 4lb, and never had a problem. Like some of the other guys have said, setting your drag is VERY important. A big fish or pulling on a snag will snap any line in no time flat if your drag is cranked down tight. Depending on the rig and line test you are using, and the size of the fish you could catch, adjust your drag accordingly. And don't think you can set it easily if a big fish strikes. Chances are you'll break the line off while fumbling with it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stren Magnathin is what I always ran on my reels.... best stuff ever I thought. Guess it depends on what you're doing with the line because I lost several big fish last year because they took me down into weeds, sticks or rocks and snapped me off. For catfish, I picked up some white superline... Spiderwire or maybe a type of Fireline. I don't remember exactly.... tested it out and have pulled up bushes, logs and even a plastic bag full of heavy who knows what in it..... no busting that off and good luck cutting it. The best mono I've ever used is this stuff that was recommended by Tubedude from another forum. Excalibur Silver Thread.... once hooked, I've never lost a fish with Silver Thread on the reel. Casts very easily, no memory really, seems to be very abrasive resistant and I've used it in hot summers and middle of winter with no issues.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lakecitypirate said:


> My Fav light line is Stren Magna thin. I have never had the line break or a knot slip with that that line..
> D.A.M. Sucks. i used it for month. I lost 2 fish and 3 lures because the knot strenth sucks a midgets [email protected]%.. D.A.M. is also ruined if you get it wet too long or leave it in the car....its done, The longer it stays spooled around your reel the weeker it gets
> P-Line is pretty good. I used the P-line Flourrocarbon, and every knot slipped with every fish. I switched to P-Line CXXX-X-tra Strong in 4lb. Its the second best i have used. Its thin as hair, limp, cast far and is super stong....I got a snag and bent my rod in half triying to free it and Finnaly had to cut my line to free it.. I think It might become my 1st best


+1 On the P-Line. CX-tra Strong has been my go-to for a few years now. I used to use Maxima before I found P-Line. The 4lb. is perfect for throwing light jigs on a spinning outfit, and it's small diameter and superior strength make it number 1 on my line list.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stren Hi-Vis gold. Love that stuff.


-DallanC


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I use the Silver Thread Excalibur co-polymer. Casts well, extrememly abrasion resistant, strong. P-line Fluoroclear is my second favorite- Stren magna thin comes in third.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I use 10 to 12 lb trilene xt. Of course I mostly use it to troll for wipers so I have found thats the smallest line I can get away with for the inital hit..... I do have a reel cartridge spooled with trilene 6 lb xl that I use when Im not trolling.... That stuff is real smooth and I can cast along ways with it.... Ive tried spider wire and im not impressed with it at all......


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

In my opinion kinda depends on what kinda bait or lures you plan to be fishing and how much you want to spend. If you looking to dead stick a worm off the bottom you cant go wrong with a good Flurocarbon There fairly inexpensive have somewhat abrasion resistant and have a low stretch point I used Berkley Vanish, Stren fluro, Pline Fluro & Halo and a number of others all good but I though the Berkley Vanish held up the best still have it spoolled on my spinning outfit. 

Id use hate super or braided lines always went with a fluro's. But these last couple of years ive been fishing with spiderwire camo and boy the stuff is tough as nails. No need to switch out you line every few years and no worries with it diggin into your eyelets its smaller diameter fits nice on light to medium reels. For example a 20lb line is as thin as a 8lb line but you get 20lb strength Never thought I ever need to fish a 20lb line in Utah but no more worries about breaking line when reeling a fish. If get snagged you just reel out line pull it in with your hand and I usually get my lures back with the bent hook of course but still you get your lures back. Knot tying is a but different since its like tying sewing thread but all in all best line ive ever used.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have always been a fan of both Berkely Trilene, and Stren. Rarely had any complaints. I am not even sure of WHAT is on my main reel at the moment, as it has been there for at least 5 years and passes the break test every spring, so why replace it. And I have partial leftover spools from both in various varieties that I use for leader when necessary. So no telling what is actually on there.

I couldn't even BEGIN to remember which of the many varieties of those lines it might be.
I DO know that it is 6 pound test, as that is the only size I will use on a go to rod. I use it for everything from fishing the canyon rivers to casting lures in the lakes hereabouts, and only change to a different rig when I feel the requirement,

For THAT, I have an old Ugly stick with an even older Mitchel reel on it spooled with 12lb. Fireline. First edition. 8) (or at least it hadn't been out very long, may have had it LOTS longer than 10 years now that I think about it. Had it longer than I have had my family.)

That spool cost me $13 when I bought it nearly ten years ago, and with the exception of the normal cutoffs while retying swivels, lures, etc. I have not lost an inch of it due to breakage. I use it when bait fishing for Catfish at UL, and Willard, and various other bait rigs on lakes with a more than annoying snag potential. Straightened a few hooks when tied on directly, but usually blow the leader with the hooks attached LONG before the Fireline is in any danger. And I usually use 8-10lb mono on those rigs as a leader.

I tried Fireline on my spinning rig as I figured that 12lb strength for 6lb diameter was a great deal, but that crap twists up like I have never seen before when using spinners and such, which I do a LOT! I think that lasted all of 3 trips on my reel before I trashed it. Birdsnests on every 4th or 5th cast is not my idea of a pleasant outing. At least mono only does that once or twice a day on the longer days. HATE that, but better than the other. If I had not already convinced myself of it's greatness as a bait fishing line, I would have nothing good to say about it. In fact the only reason I put it on my go to rod in the first place was because of how well I liked it on the bait rig. And YES the Palomar(sp) knot is the go to for that stuff, lots of the other knots slip bad with this stuff. I remember when they came out with the braided line glue to use with it. That was a freaking joke. Super glue for 3 times the price. 

I use the 4lb. Vanish flouro for leader on my fly rigs, as it seems to hold up better and flat disappears when submerged which is helpful for fish who have survived long enough to be paranoid.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> I use the 4lb. Vanish flouro for leader on my fly rigs, as it seems to hold up better and flat disappears when submerged which is helpful for fish who have survived long enough to be paranoid.


I've been using the Vanish (red) too. Seems like good line so far.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Trilene XL or Sensation in 6# for trout and panfish and P-Line 15# 100% flouro for trolling /jigging big fish. I use Spiderwire Stealth or Power-Pro 50# for tigers. 8)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Trilene XL or Sensation in 6# for trout and panfish and P-Line 15# 100% flouro for trolling /jigging big fish. I use Spiderwire Stealth or Power-Pro 50# for tigers. 8)


Looks like a good combo depending on what you are targeting. I recently started using the Trilene XL 6# and it is seriously tough, and at an unbeatable price.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

PPPPPP-line xxx 4lb I've landed 11lb fish! ofcourse with proper drag set. A few occasional nesting.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i like the new "braids" fireline or spiderwire. There is no stretch so you feel everything, and your hooksets are lighting quick, also it is less prone to cutting on rocks and stuff. It is smaller than mono so you can spool up your reels and it lasts a long time. I am still fishing with line on one of my reels from 1998 with no worry of breaking.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Sten, magnathin 4# test is what I have used for years when jig fishing on Boulder. The smaller the line, the further you can cast so if your casting very small jigs, it is important to have the smallest dia. line possible.


----------

